# A series of bad ideas has lead me here...



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I purchased a 2012 ECO MT with 55k miles in January of 2017, I love the car but sometimes it leaves me wanting a bit more...

2014 Buick Verano Premium, 2.0T, 6MT, 17k miles, salvage- runs/drives, $3k (PURCHASED)
2012 Chevy Cruze LS, 1.8L, 6MT, 195k miles, bad clutch, $3k (PENDING AS OF 5/23/18)


Let the fun begin!

*I would post pics and links, but I'm too new :/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't bother with the 2012 Cruze LS. Your ECO has far more power and responsiveness.


----------



## scratchpaddy (May 6, 2018)

I remember reading about the turbo Verano being available with a stick, but I don't expect to ever see one in person. That car is a bit of a unicorn. I mean, a Buick with a clutch pedal?? :eyedroolA: How bad is the damage? At that price, I'm guessing it still needs body work.

Where is the listing? I looked at your Craigslist, but I didn't find the car you mentioned.

That said, a Cruze Eco is a fine car. :wink: And yeah, everything I've read says the 1.8L is kind of a turd compared to the 1.4


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The Buick was an online auction and has yet to arrive, the LS has yet to be purchased but should happen this weekend.
The reason for the LS is just to avoid messing up my ECO as I have no intention of owning a 1.8L Cruze...

Here is the link to the listing for the Buick
https://abetter.bid/en/45351027-2014-buick-verano_pre

I am aware the Buick is repairable, but it's just so ugly to me and I love the thought of having one of if not The first 2.0L Cruze

I will keep the as yet unpurchased 2012 Cruze to myself for now


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So ... what are the bad ideas? 
I see the estimated repair costs on the Buick are over $12k ... Might as well see if you can find a used one that's never had that kind of damage ... like this one that's a lot closer to you than New Mexico: https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...hRadius=0&makeCode1=BUICK&modelCode1=BUVERANO
Air bag replacement is probably 30% of that repair estimate though.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Perhaps "bad" is a bit of an exaggeration, expensive is closer.

As in building a 2.0t MT Cruze is expensive, fun, and subjectively a bad (or at least not the best) idea


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Then again, I did also price out and nearly acquired the materials necessary to build a mid-engined rwd 2.3t ecotec Grand Am using ONLY junkyard parts... 
But in the end I decided to get the 2012 ECO instead as it was the more "responsible" choice.

So I guess I still have the same itch, just scratching it a different way. h*ll, my dad has been stuck with the same itch for almost a decade now and has only recently put things into motion to build something fun. That being said, his budget is at least 6x what mine is and should be considerably quicker, thought it wont be a daily and mine will be driveable sooner.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

TheCruzen said:


> I am aware the Buick is repairable, but it's just so ugly to me and I love the thought of having one of if not The first 2.0L Cruze


Hey, I just bought a Cruze with the 2.0L and it's all factory! I know I know, it's a diesel.

I'm always thinking of doing stuff like this ever since I transformed a Chevy S10 into a rocketship with a 355 v8 20yrs ago. Unfortunately I never have the money. 

Sounds like you have already pushed the "GO" button, so keep pushing til it's done and keep us posted on how it's goin! I see you're not too far from me, I'd love to see it running one day. Maybe I'll have a tune on the diesel by then and we can line em up...lol


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

16,800 miles on a 2014 with stick shift?
Wow. 
https://www.copart.com/lot/45351027/Photos

Airbags and interior look fine. 
Do the Verano door panels fit Cruze doors or will you be stuck with LS door trim?
You're going to be spending some money on radiators, look at how far the upper radiator support is bent back. 
Beyond that, get a donor chassis and move EVERYTHING including the suspension and wiring harnesses, and you'll be fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TheCruzen said:


> Perhaps "bad" is a bit of an exaggeration, expensive is closer.
> 
> As in building a 2.0t MT Cruze is expensive, fun, and subjectively a bad (or at least not the best) idea


When you get some progress on this start a build thread. Now I understand why you want an LS MT. It's the "base" of your 2.0 MT Cruze.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

On the subject of having already kicked off this project, I deliberately waited until I purchased the Verano to say anything about it. I didn't want this to be like the other 2 threads where someone wanted to do the swap and never got there. Plus, you know I'm serious about doing it since I've spent a few grand on it already.

And Yes, I now need a Cruze that isn't my ECO that is worth 6-7k and perfectly fine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on pulling the trigger. in all seriousness the WTCC cars started off as LS cars. Worse case you may be able to find some door panels in a yard and reuse the verano switches if they don't work. I assune you are swapping ecu bcm and all the wiring as well?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

So far I know the important electrical parts to swap are ecm, bcm, gauge cluster, radio, and any incompatible wiring. Everything else will be just plug it in and see if it works

I would also like for it to have stock Cruze interior as well, Meaning I will have to find out how many differences there are between the radio components. If it is compatable, a mylink button panel and Cruze LTZ climate control should make things work. If it happens that it isn't plug and play then I plan to wire the buttons on the cruze parts to the board from the Buick.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Upon further investigation, it would seem that the base radio controls and base HVAC controls with their matching controller will work. So long as the can bus doesnt reject the cruze parts...


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone know if the Verano ECM can be made to work with the rest of the Cruze system? 
I'm having some difficulty getting a reply from Trifecta (they must have done SOMETHING to make that malibu drivetrain play nice), any help in that regard is appreciated. 
Trying to avoid having to carry over the lane departure, push button start, rear parking systems, etc.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

THE MADNESS BEGINS!!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/233754-building-cruzen2-0-a.html#post3169954


----------

